# Snow goose full bodies



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Has anyone made there own FB'S with success? I'm going to try and make some and was wondeing if anyone else has done this. I'm only looking to make enough for myself. Some where close to 500 or so. I'm just not sure if the cost is going to be worth it. So far I have $20 into it. I think I can make a dozen for $75. No that price does not include my time, but I don't count that as it has to do with hunting and that time in my eyes is all ways worth it.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would just buy the damn things. My time is worth alot more then what it takes to make them.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Well I made the mold last night and it came out great!!!! I'm going to pickup some of the 2 part foam and try to make one this week. Will see how it goes.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

If one likes do it yourself projects and enjoy hunting related projects, why not do it? The $ that you could save would equal a part time job. The learning curve will get shorter after a while. You may want to consider using that UV they keep talking about. Good luck. :beer:


----------



## craigs (Jan 15, 2007)

IOWAFOWLER,

How hard is it to make a mold?

I have thought about it, just have not found any good info on it.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm a firm believer in hunting over something I've created. There is nothing more rewarding that shooting ducks and geese over homemade dekes. I shot snows over homemade silos last year. It was the best feeling I'm had. Not only only did I decoy a huge group of snows in central Iowa. I had them come in on 400 dekes that half where made by me.

I could just buy dekes but when you eat, sleep, breath waterfowl you understand what I'm talking about.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

IOWAFOWLER said:


> I could just buy dekes but when you eat, sleep, breath waterfowl you understand what I'm talking about.


I started making my own urethane snows as well. Its a lot of fun.

I also like to make the heads and put them on the windsocks and sillosocks.


----------



## kody (Jun 27, 2003)

This IOWAFOWLER's word is not very trustworthy. He scammed me on a classified add I ran, selling an item.

I sent him the item and no payment. I have bought and sold items for 5 years on the internet and never had any problems until this last time with IOWAFOLWER.

Be careful


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

So you actually sent him something without getting money first?
:eyeroll:


----------



## kody (Jun 27, 2003)

I have been contacted by several other people since my previous "reply post", warning people about this guy. They too have had problems with this guy not coming through on his end of the bargain.

OBVIOUSLY HE IS RUNNING A SCAM!!

I know!!! Shame on me for sending the item before payment. THis is the first time in 5 years I have been scammed. I have always said that hunters are the most trust worthy group out there.

I now wait for payment before shipment!! Another step back for mankind!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Boo IowaFolwer


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I personally had good luck with him.

But I did meet him and the exchange was made. WHOA that sounded like a drug deal. It was for a bunch of my full bodies I wanted to get rid of.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Ok let me defend myself.

I sent this guy money 2 times and both times it ame bak to me as unknown address. Now I haven't yet tried a 3rd time and I have been out of contact with him. It was never my intention to scam him or anyone else for that matter.

As far as anyone contacting him and saying they have had issues. I beg to differ. Not once have I not paid for an item I purhased on this site. I have changed my mind and decided not to buy something but when is that wrong?

Before everyone goes and believes everything you read make sure you know both sides before you pass judgement. I have contacted Chuck to inform him that he will be taken care of. And Chuck when you are I exspect you to notify people that you were paid for items purchased.


----------



## kody (Jun 27, 2003)

Tony(IOWAFOWLER) Fair enough.

If I get payment I will let everyone know.

Late is better then nothing. My confinence in payment is pretty low considering this started December 14th, 2006. (over 2 months ago)

I wait with baited breath for the cash.
chuck


----------



## dash (Apr 30, 2006)

Be careful! I'm still waiting for wings and the charger for a Lucky duck I purchased and paid for from IOWAFOWLER before Christmas.

BEWARE!!!


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Dash our full of crap. You received a complete lucky duck at a cheap price. I did forget to throw in the charger. You can get one for $10 locally. I told you that then and everything was fine. Like to see how you post something now.

As far as the other set of wings why the hell do you need them? I gave you a brand new set with the lucky duck. The old ones where beat to ****. Like how this is now a problem when it never was before.


----------



## dash (Apr 30, 2006)

I think we'll check that IOWAFOWLER. Check the messages you sent and received from me. It's not quite the same as the story your telling.

We never agreed that you would not send the charger and you never told me the wings were beat up. 
I agreed to buy on December 3rd. It took you until December 26th to get your paypal working, and I paid immediately. 
I did not recieve the decoy until Jan. 9th and PM'd you to let you know I didn't receive the wings and Charger.

Your exact response was "I read this and went &$#*!!!!!!! I forgot them. I'll get them sent out to you. Sorry man!!!!!!

I am still waiting for the wings and the charger as the decoy was advertised.

Now you are ignoring my PM's to you about the charger and wings.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Quit the bickering, either whine to a moderator or start a new thread....

Can we get back to the topic of the homemade fullbodies?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

For everybody's info. The owner of this site does not take kindly to anyone not fully honoring a deal made. He will indeed ban ANYONE not dealing in good faith. So word to the wise--straighten it out or you'll be history.

And for any guy feeling he got screwed on any deal by anyone, here is the owners profile and you can PM a complaint to him about anyone not dealing in good faith whether it be a seller or a buyer.
http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/profile ... rofile&u=8


----------



## kody (Jun 27, 2003)

Once again this Tony Flatt from Des Moine is running a scam on NoDak Outdoors. After I posted about the scam he is running, he PM,d me and said the check would be in the mail at the latest Tuesday the 20th. It is now Saturday the 24th. He has been talking this same crap since Dec. 06.

I have been contacted by 2 other guys recently saying they have been scammed by this guy too. Lucky for me I have business in Des Moine this month. 
Here is his PM to me.

Chuck,

I'll get you a postal money order, however it will be Sat, or Tuesda at the latest as I won't be able to get to a post office before the close today.

Mon is a Government holiday so thats wh it would be Tuesday at the latest.

Tony

HOPEFULLY BY POSTING THIS OHTER PEOPLE WILL NOT BE TAKEN BY THIS GUY


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Kody, you never post a personal message-no matter what the circumstances


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

I disagree, if you have a member running a scam on your website I believe we have the right to know about it. Correct me if im wrong but notifying fellow hunters of someone who is ripping people off seems to be the right thing to do.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

wow like i said earlier every decoy post turns into a fight over something....dang

Can u post some pics up of those homemades?


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Yeah lets see some pics


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

> wow like i said earlier every decoy post turns into a fight over something....


wait till you get screwed on the classifieds,you dont know how frustrating it is till it happens to you...


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

ok then...anyways those pictures would be sweet!


----------

